# Where'd they go



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Where are the sand fleas. Two years ago i was at mb and they were all over the place, so were the clams. Then last year and this year i didnt see any. What happened? im talkin about the hotel areas.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Beach "renourishment." Prevents the beaches from eroding up to the hotels. They pump coarse shelly sand up onto the beach and it's too tightly packed for the fleas to burrow into so they leave or die.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Can they adapt to it or will they be back.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Reddrum_sc_mb said:


> Can they adapt to it or will they be back.


Doubt it. If they do come back it'll be brief since they'll just dredge it again. Certain areas do have plenty of fleas though, and often the areas that don't have anything in the surf (don't forget coquina clams) aren't worth fishing anyway.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just a question - not being a wise-ass - but often when people ask "where did the sand fleas go", the first thing that comes up is "renourishment". So I have to ask, is this *actually* happening in the area that the OP mentioned?

We have had a hard time finding fleas all over down here, as well. And unless someone is doing it by stealth of night, "renourishment" isn't happening in my area, and has not for some time. The last time it was done, I still found fleas in droves for a considerable amount of time afterwards. (I guess they moved ahead of the action, and then doubled back - I dunno)

Anyway, I'm just askin', cause I hear it all the time. Being that I can't find fleas, and we aren't being "renourished", I have a hard time buying that explanation as often as it is given...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

solid7 said:


> Just a question - not being a wise-ass - but often when people ask "where did the sand fleas go", the first thing that comes up is "renourishment". So I have to ask, is this *actually* happening in the area that the OP mentioned?
> 
> We have had a hard time finding fleas all over down here, as well. And unless someone is doing it by stealth of night, "renourishment" isn't happening in my area, and has not for some time. The last time it was done, I still found fleas in droves for a considerable amount of time afterwards. (I guess they moved ahead of the action, and then doubled back - I dunno)
> 
> Anyway, I'm just askin', cause I hear it all the time. Being that I can't find fleas, and we aren't being "renourished", I have a hard time buying that explanation as often as it is given...


It's not the act of putting sand on the beach IMO, they live in it, if you dumped a bunch of sand on top of them I'm sure they'd dig out of it, but it's the type of sand they pump up from what I've seen. Hard packed sand that is hard to dig doesn't seem the best environment. Maybe it has to do with their life cycle. Who knows.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> Maybe it has to do with their life cycle. Who knows.


I am actually curious about this, myself. One thing for sure - fleas are not as ample in supply as they were just 2 short years ago...


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

we fish in Garden City and Surfside and there are Sand Fleas up the whazoo
caught over 50 on each scoop both side of the tides too.....


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Do ya'll think that the fishing near the hotels will be worse since there are no fleas or are they still here but in deeper waters?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

beady said:


> we fish in Garden City and Surfside and there are Sand Fleas up the whazoo
> caught over 50 on each scoop both side of the tides too.....


Question is, are you finding the consistently? I'm hitting them here and there, but we used to run into pockets holding thousands upon thousands of them, day in and day out. Used to take them for granted, and now, finding them is getting to be like work...

I'd just as soon fish clams most days, anymore.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Reddrum_sc_mb said:


> are they still here but in deeper waters?


Sometimes they ARE in deeper water, but it has to be in soft sand. You need to watch the rips, and see where it washes in soft sand. You aren't going to find many fleas in a mash of busted up shells and hard pan sand.

When you have to move down into the surf, ALWAYS look for soft sandy spots. And dig deep. Depending on what the surf looks like, which way the wind is from, etc, you may or may not even be able to find any such spots.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone see baitfish running in the surf. I just got my betts old salt and i wanted to catch bait in the surf while im there. I'll be surf fishing in front of hotel. Ill be there the first whole week of july thanks. Things such as mullet, menhaden etc......


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Sand Fleas*

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qxxHPGb0ocuLsFRaXWP7pg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-sfAqpfI3OXE/TgNeUgI05cI/AAAAAAAAASU/oNQ3l0T2r0k/s144/IMG_0015.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/115187330296880750188/June232011?feat=embedwebsite">June 23, 2011</a></td></tr></table>We see the sand fleas every day, as to the baitfish question have not see any in the surf yet at least any amounts
over 1 or 2 here or there.......


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Do ya think the bait will be there in july. I sure hope they are. Last year i could see the bait in the surf while fishing at 
4am.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

I bet they will be as then you will see them in the waves ....


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

SmoothLures said:


> It's not the act of putting sand on the beach IMO, they live in it, if you dumped a bunch of sand on top of them I'm sure they'd dig out of it, but it's the type of sand they pump up from what I've seen. Hard packed sand that is hard to dig doesn't seem the best environment. Maybe it has to do with their life cycle. Who knows.


No it's not, about Life cycles? Or is it? Types of sand pumped onto the beach most certainly to be, If you can Imagin this Steral Beach Sand starving while Mis-placing the Lil critters?... And burying them? You should see a beach re-nourishment in action, TONS of sand dumped @ once, think those lil guys have a chance? 
Beach renourishment KILLS! yes KILLS! the lil guys, I don't know why, or how, though, Look at the north ends of Holden beach,NC, there's not been any there in years, because of dredging/re-nourishment, the same thing happened @ Carolina Beach,NC, here 2 years ago, and Da flea's haven't still come back in #'s that they at once before.
I'm sorry I beg to differ, By My own experience. 
LD


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

LEADDRAFT said:


> Da flea's haven't still come back in #'s that they at once before.
> I'm sorry I beg to differ, By My own experience.
> LD


Maybe, maybe not. I'd love to hear someone explain where my fleas went to, all of a sudden, for no particular reason. Where they went to within about a 100 mile radius of my place, for that matter.

Sand Fleas are pressure sensitive. (step on the sand in front of a pocket of them, and watch them scatter) One would think they would be able to react to TONS of beach sand being displaced. I don't know what the answer is, but I'd be willing to listen to just about any theory. Although, I'd like to hear some new ones, because - at least for my area - the old ones aren't working.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Forgot to mention but at night there were so many fleas it was crazy. I kept them alive for a whole week in a bubble top combo. But the bad news was that the fish werent biting fleas only shrimp. Whens the best time to use the fleas.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

me and my buddies use them at Sunrise fishing and do well at that time
never fish much past 10:30am so that is what we do.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

beady said:


> me and my buddies use them at Sunrise fishing and do well at that time
> never fish much past 10:30am so that is what we do.


+1 The morning bite is always good and there's nothing like being on the beach by 6 AM.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> ...and there's nothing like being on the beach by 6 AM.


yup! doesnt matter if the fish are biting or not, to me, being on the beach that early in the morning is a very good way to start the day. the fact that the fish are usually biting in the early a.m. doesnt hurt either.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

c0ch3s3 said:


> yup! doesnt matter if the fish are biting or not, to me, being on the beach that early in the morning is a very good way to start the day. the fact that the fish are usually biting in the early a.m. doesnt hurt either.



You are correct, best quiet time of the day and if they biting even better ...Perfect sunrise starts the day out great


----------

